# dd any information about this model: DD 99Za-2



## patatewz (Oct 13, 2020)

hi,
if anyone can give me some spec about this sub please... and a idea how much i can ask for if i need to sale it.

thanks.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

That’s a very expensive sub right there... 2k plus new from memory... the Z is one of the first subs to do a 180 in db drag in the hands of the Finnish guys

As for re sale, it’s going to be very niche, hard to sell and for a very, very limited audience... I would likely say $1k Canadian if not more... but you need the right person on the right day to fetch that 👍🏼


----------

